# Seeking Wisdom



## chase2twlv (May 8, 2009)

I am always looking to further my knowledge in home theater and automation systems. I looked into THX and ISF certifications. I would love to go for them, but I can't afford them at this time. What would be other alternatives?

Thank You!


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Just curious, are you asking from the standpoint of being a professional installer, or for your own personal A/V growth?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Go to your local bookstore.


----------



## chase2twlv (May 8, 2009)

I am asking from a professional installer standpoint. I have attained some experience in a home theater and automations company. I still consider myself a novice, which is why I would love to get myself certified.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The best training for installers is through CEDIA. If you can't afford training or are not working for a company that will send you, your best bet is to participate in forums like this one where you can learn from a mix of very experienced techs, installers, calibration pros, industry players, and very dedicated hobbyists. And go to the bookstore as Mech suggests.


----------

